# Axle problem/question in Montana High Country 343RL



## N5PHT (Jul 1, 2013)

AXLE too small for 5er 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello,

I have a Montana High Country - 343RL. It is a 2012 and I bought it new. Axle is Dexter 5200 pound 6 lug. I believe it is too light duty for the 5er.

My calculations: Trailer dry weight: 10040 lbs
Max Payload: 2400 lbs
Tongue weight: 1720 lbs

NOTES: The dry weight and max payload figures on the sticker on side of trailer and the 2012 Montana specs page is a little different but not much
(9580 and 2920) and the tongue weight I got from specs and don't see that listed on trailer. 

So, to calculate the axle need: dry weight + payload and then subtract tongue weight and divide by two (2 axles): ((10040+2400))-1720/2 which then equals 5360 pounds per axle. 

AM I MISSING SOMETHING OR DID KEYSTONE PUT TOO LIGHT DUTY OF AXLES?

I have not weighed us loaded but certainly believe the axles should be able to handle the load as noted above. Some calculations I have seen would take off 10% for tongue weight and that would result in an even worse situation on the axles.

My action: I have sent the above to Keystone today (1 July) and they claim they will investigate and get back to me within 2 days. I have sent the above to Dexter to see the possibilities of upgrading to a higher rated Dexter axle.

I bought this new last year and I am now in Washington State (Spokane) and the dealer is in Shreveport, LA so I have not yet contacted them for comments.

We searched for this floor plan and love it - with nice desk for my ham radio activities and the floorplan is perfect for us. I think the Montana Mountaineer 362RLQ is the exact floor plan but I think it has 7000 pound axles - don't know the weights exactly. But I think Keystone should do something with this situation - are all Montana High Country models in likewise situation?

Your thoughts greatly appreciated. 

Gary Stone
903-227-9005
n5phtgs@gmail.com


----------

